# (ne/n'en faire) ni une, ni deux



## cici_ouisa

Bonne année à tous,Pouvez-vous m'expliquer 'ni une ni deux' dans la situation suivante :'J'ai vu l'annonce pour le poste dans le journal, ni une ni deux, je m'suis dit que j'avais le profil idéral pour ce travail .'Merci beaucoup.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Calina18

Ne faire ni une ni deux, agir sans hésitation.


----------



## W2046

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous,

En lisant la revue *Saveurs*, je tombe sur le texte suivant:

Manger sur les pousses
D'épinard, de roquette, de betterave ou de moutarde, ces jeunes feuilles
 déjà pleines de caractère passent ni une ni deux du jardin a l'assiette

Le titre, je comprends, est un jeu de mots.  Ce qui me chagrine est la partie: "passent ni une ni deux...

Est-ce quelqu'un voudrait bien m'expliquer?  Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Lune bleue

"Ni une, ni deux" = très rapidement. Il n'y a pas plusieurs étapes pour préparer les pousses, elles sont mangées telles qu'on les trouve dans le jardin, donc directement du jardin à l'assiette (en les lavant au préalable j'espère...).


----------



## Haricophile

C'est une expression populaire assez classique et, je pense, originaire des techniques utilisées par les bonimenteurs de foire et marchés pour faire durer le suspens et grossir l'effet du discours. Je dirais que l'effet donné dans le discours est plus important que la signification sémantique, mais tu peux prendre ça comme "on saute le pas", "il ne faut pas y réfléchir à 2 fois". A mettre en opposition au 1, 2, 3 que l'on fait avant de pousser ensemble un obstacle lourd.

Bref, sans réfléchir ça donne un truc du genre : « Je vous vends la marmite et en plus, attention écoutez bien mesdames, je ne fais ni une, ni deux, mais j'offre 3 casseroles assorties tout ça pour ce prix ridiculement bas ! Je vous vends, que dis-je, je vous fais cadeau de ces 4 magnifiques ustensile inox tous feux de première qualité à ce prix incroyable mesdames, il n'y en aura pas pour tout le monde...».

A mon avis, un cuisinier ça doit fréquenter assidument les marché


----------



## Gemmenita

Ah, quelle expression intéressante et bien utile! Surtout plus intéressante par les explications de Haricophile.

Bonjour à tous,

Là, j'ai deux questions:

1. À votre avis, pourquoi 'une'? Ce 'une' vient d'où? Peut-être de 'une seconde' ou quoi?

2. Est-ce que dans le langage courant et quotidien, les Français l'utilisent souvent?

par exemple:

- Quand le temps manque, un prof pourrait dire:
Bon, passons ni une ni deux à la page suivante!

ou 

-Un directeur à un secrétaire:
Envoyez ni une ni deux ce fax, l'entreprise X est en ligne.

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## SergueiL

Cette expression est plutôt du registre familier. Sauf cas particulier ni un professeur devant ses élèves, ni un directeur à une secrétaire ne l'emploieraient naturellement, sauf sur le ton de la plaisanterie.


----------



## Haricophile

> Là, j'ai deux questions:
> 1. À votre avis, pourquoi 'une'? Ce 'une' vient d'où? Peut-être de 'une seconde' ou quoi?



Non, c'est le nombre 1 de quelqu'un qui compte : 1 mouton, 2 moutons....

Je n'ai pas fais de recherche, je me suis basé sur mon expérience des marchés.  Je peux me tromper sur l'origine de l'expression, mais c'est vraiement employé dans des contexte précis. Ça pourrait aussi venir d'une technique de vente, comme la vente «a la criée» : une forme de vente aux enchères pour vendre le poisson de la marée pratiquée dans les ports.



> 2. Est-ce que dans le langage courant et quotidien, les Français l'utilisent souvent?



Non, sauf dans les contextes que j'ai cité, ça peut arriver de la rencontrer mais c'est rare. On doit sûrement la trouver dans quelques romans. En général (de mémoire) c'est sous la forme : «Il n'a fait ni une ni deux» pour dire qu'il l'a fait impulsivement sans prendre le temps de réfléchir. 



> par exemple:
> - Quand le temps manque, un prof pourrait dire:
> Bon, passons ni une ni deux à la page suivante!
> 
> ou
> 
> -Un directeur à un secrétaire:
> Envoyez ni une ni deux ce fax, l'entreprise X est en ligne.



Non, pas du tout. C'est vraiment un effet spectaculaire de discours, réservé au boniment, à une bonne histoire avec beaucoup d'effets ou a une action hors du commun faite dans le mouvement : « Il n'a fait ni une ni deux, il a plongé dans l'eau glacée pour la secourir ».  Une page suivante ou un fax n'ont rien de spectaculaire.



> Merci beaucoup d'avance



De rien (^~^)


----------



## Gemmenita

Parfait! Merci beaucoup à tous les deux!
Sauf que je m'arrête toujours sur ce 'une' qui est au féminin , alors que le nombre 1 ou 1 mouton, 2 moutons sont 'un' et au masculin.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour,

J'aventure une explication.
Dans cette expression _fois _est sous entendu comme l'avait indiqué implicitement Haricophile.


> "il ne faut pas y réfléchir à 2 *fois*"


_Ne faire ni une ni deux_ c'est ne pas hésiter, ne pas s'y reprendre à une/deux fois pour agir.

Au revoir


----------



## Haricophile

Gemmenita said:


> Sauf que je m'arrête toujours sur ce 'une' qui est au féminin , alors que le nombre 1 ou 1 mouton, 2 moutons sont 'un' et au masculin.



Exact. Dans toutes les expressions comme « À trois on pousse : À la une, à la deux, à la trois ! ». Il faut bien voir que le language populaire n'est pas un exemple de grammaire parfaite. A mon avis, tu peux sous entendre : une chose, une fois... des mots féminins. Et puis si tous de monde était berger, on parlerait plus souvent de brebies que de moutons


----------



## volo

Et les soldats qui font un exercice d'ordre serré n'obéissent-ils pas au commandement du gradé "Une! Deux!" au féminin. Or, il paraît que le règlement de l'ordre serré prescrit officiellement un commandement au masculin pour donner le rytme "Un! Deux!" et non pas "Une! Deux!"  Pourquoi alors?


----------



## Little Star

Bonjour,

Si elle a répliqué un coup de poign, donc par ni une, ni deux, l'auteur parle de nombre de coup de poign qu'elle a adressé? 

"Ni une, ni deux, cette dernière - âgée de 21 ans - a répliqué en adressant un coup de poing dans la figure de son agresseur, lui brisant le nez."

Merci


----------



## Yendred

Non, "_ni une, ni deux_" est une expression idiomatique qui signifie "_immédiatement / sans hésiter_". Ça n'a rien à voir avec le nombre de coups de poings.
Voyez aussi cette discussion :
ne faire ni une ni deux


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Cette expression lexicalisée découle d'une autre formule, « je compte jusqu'à trois ! », qui prévient (menace ?) qu'il va y avoir une réponse fâcheuse pour l'interlocuteur. Ainsi, « ne faire ni une ni deux » marque une répartie immédiate et désagréable (voire violente, comme dans ton exemple).

Elle s'utilise également dans un autre contexte, celui d'une prise de décision immédiate, instantanée. On la rencontre dans des situations ou le locuteur pourrait également compter jusqu'à trois (« à la une, à la deux, à la trois !... ») avant de s'engager dans une action difficile ou courageuse (p. ex. sauter dans l'eau glacée...).

Dans un cas comme dans l'autre, elle a le même sens de « immédiatement / sans hésiter » donné par Yendred.


----------



## Little Star

C'est intéressent. Merci!


----------



## Bezoard

L'expression se rencontre aussi sous la forme_ "Ni *d'*une, ni *de *deux"_.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je suis tombé sur cette expression dans _Le père Goriot _de Balsac : "Oh ! oh ! je n'en ai fait ni une ni deux,..." Je comprends que le père Goriot a agi immédiatement sans réfléchir, mais je ne comprends pas le _en. _Qu'est-ce que le pronom apporte au sens?


----------



## OLN

en : de cela
Je pense que si Balzac ne précise pas de quoi,  il s'agit d'un "_en_ explétif" qui n'apporte rien au sens.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le _en_ ne s'analyse plus précisément de nos jours, faisant partie d'une expression idiomatique, mais il vient en fait du tour vieilli _faire de qqch_ qui signifiait _s'occuper de qqch_.

Pour plus de détails sur cette expression, voir l'article correspondant du site _Parler français_ dont voici un extrait :


> À l'origine était l'expression _*n'en pas faire à deux fois*_, attestée depuis le XVIe siècle au sens de « finir tout d'un coup » (Antoine Oudin, 1640), « faire la chose tout d'un train » (Joseph Joubert, 1710) […]. Dans son sillage sont apparues la forme positive _*en faire à deux fois*_ (synonyme du futur « s'y prendre à deux fois ») […] et la variante elliptique _*en faire (*_ou_* n'en pas faire) à deux*_ […] À ceux que la présence du pronom _en_ intrigue, il est généralement répondu, et plutôt deux fois qu'une, que le bougre a ici « une valeur imprécise » comme c'est le cas dans un grand nombre d'expressions rebelles à l'analyse (_s'en faire, s'en prendre à quelqu'un, s'en tenir à quelque chose, en finir_, etc.). Voire. Car en l'espèce, et à en croire le _Dictionnaire du moyen français_, _faire de quelque chose_ (parfois _de quelqu'un_) se dit depuis au moins le XVe siècle au sens de « s'occuper de quelque chose, se décider sur quelque chose ».


----------



## Bezoard

Charlie Parker said:


> "Oh ! oh ! je n'en ai fait ni une ni deux,..."


Cet usage du pronom "en" dans cet expression est obsolète. On dirait aujourd'hui "je n'ai fait ni une ni deux". 
Pour d'autres raisons, l'hypocoristique "Nasie" est également peu à la mode aujourd'hui !


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci, mes amis, pour vos excellentes explications.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le tour avec _en_ est certes indiqué comme vieilli dans le TLFi (s.v., _deux_), mais pour moi il est encore vivant. Il ne me choque pas du tout et s'il est certes devenu plus rare de nos jours, on le rencontre encore assez fréquemment dans les écrits littéraires :

_Le marquis n'*en* fit ni une ni deux_ (George Sand, _André_, 1835).
_M. de Münchhausen n'*en* fait ni une ni deux_ (André Vayson de Pradenne, _Les Fraudes en archéologie préhistorique_, 1932).
_Notre moineton n'*en* fit ni une ni deux_ (Gérard Boutet, _La France en héritage_, 2007).
_Elle n'*en* fit ni une ni deux_ (Theun de Vries, _Les Furies de Pella_, trad. de Christian Marcipont, 2013).
_Je n'*en* fis ni une ni deux_ (Renato Cisneros, _La Distance qui nous sépare_, trad. de Serge Mestre, 2017).


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, ça reste quand même marginal et d'ailleurs les seules trois citations récentes sont elles-mêmes sujettes à discussion.  Deux sont des traductions et Boutet étudie les coutumes du 19e siècle et sa langue n'est probablement pas très contemporaine. Le mot est dans le contexte de "moineton", lui-même rare et vieilli !
Donc oui, le tour se rencontre dans les écrits littéraires, mais l'adverbe _fréquemment_ ne doit pas avoir la même signification pour vous et pour moi !
Il y a un joli billet sur ce sujet ici :
Ni un(e) ni deux


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Le tour avec _en_ est certes indiqué comme vieilli dans le TLFi (s.v., _deux_), mais pour moi il est encore vivant.


C'est sans doute régional. Je ne l'ai jamais _entendu. _


----------



## Maître Capello

JClaudeK said:


> C'est sans doute régional.


C'est fort possible.


----------

